# Here are the 3 babies who were born in the curtain



## JTBudge (Jun 14, 2014)

These 3 budgie babies were born in a sheer curtain. "We survived the curtains" yea!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

If one is a male you could name him Rod. And females Sheer and Lace .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's awesome, I'm glad all went well despite the strange place their mother has decided to make a nest. Your 3 chicks are beautiful!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are so adorable!!

Congratulations on success despite the parents' strange choice of nesting place. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



If one is a male you could name him Rod. And females Sheer and Lace .

Click to expand...

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

or Roman *


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't see the piccies, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

jazzboys said:


> I can't see the piccies, what am I doing wrong?


Same here  I want to see the babies.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*I am so happy to hear that the little ones are doing so well!

I too can not see the pictures though. May I ask how you attatched/uploaded them in hopes of getting them working again? *


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I could see them earlier but now they've gone


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't see the babies either , I'm so glad they survived!!!


----------

